
Ask HN: How do you get exp on tech without getting any opportunity? - scarecrowx
I&#x27;ve learned some basics of tech my own from books or using some other video streaming platform. With current employer, It&#x27;s strictly no no for using any new technology and with any other job profile, it is required to have some years of experience in tech I&#x27;ve learned.<p>How do i get chance to get production experience in tech I&#x27;ve learned myself?
======
parsnips
1\. Stop putting artificial limitations on yourself 2\. Write a good cover
letter 3\. Apply, Apply, Apply

You can do this!

